# New Diabetes Uk support Group, Bury St Edmunds



## stephknits (Feb 11, 2015)

Sorry, only of use to those nearby, but just to let you know, a new support group is starting in Bury St Edmunds, Suffolk.
First meeting is on Tuesday 10th March, from 7 - 8.30pm at the Southgate Community Centre, IP33 2QA.
If you would like to come, contact the Diabetes Uk Eastern Region Office on 01376 501390 or email them: Eastern@diabetes.org.uk 

Ta
Steph


----------



## Northerner (Feb 11, 2015)

I hope it's a great success!


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 11, 2015)

Good luck with meeting !  Talk is good


----------



## stephknits (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks both, am excited about setting a group up, as there isn't a local one, just hope people turn up!


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 18, 2015)

Have a word with your Dsn & let them do some advertising for you


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 22, 2015)

Was talking to a T1 who was sorting a group out in Stanley Co Durham. Will post if he gets things rolling like you


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 10, 2015)

7 Tonight !


----------



## Northerner (Mar 10, 2015)

Good luck Steph! I hope everything goes really well, and you get a good turnout


----------



## stephknits (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks both, will let you know how it goes.


----------



## stephknits (Mar 12, 2015)

We had 35 people attend and I think at least 8 put down that they are willing to form a committee, so hopefully we will be forming a Bury group.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 12, 2015)

stephknits said:


> We had 35 people attend and I think at least 8 put down that they are willing to form a committee, so hopefully we will be forming a Bury group.



Terrific!


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 13, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Good luck Steph! I hope everything goes really well, and you get a good turnout



You are deff allowed to be pleased with yourself


----------



## KookyCat (Mar 13, 2015)

Well done


----------



## Copepod (Mar 13, 2015)

stephknits said:


> We had 35 people attend and I think at least 8 put down that they are willing to form a committee, so hopefully we will be forming a Bury group.



Really encouraging. Hope group goes from strength to strength.


----------

